

The Absolute Beginner's Guide to Sass - achalkley
http://blog.teamtreehouse.com/the-absolute-beginners-guide-to-sass

======
jpb0104
Am I the only one that would rather there be one syntax? Sass and Scss is
probably confusing for "Absolute Beginners". My vote would be for Scss because
you can start with regular old css and sprinkle in the awesome Scss features
as you need them and learn.

~~~
hackerboos
I was disappointed that the article didn't recommend using SCSS over SASS.

~~~
nathos
Why should it? SCSS is already the default syntax, and all the Sass
documentation is written in SCSS.

Think of Sass Indented Syntax as a power tool for advanced users. (Although I
usually use indented, there are times where I prefer SCSS instead)

------
fekberg
Bah. I read SaaS and thought the CSS image was a joke at first.

------
ataleb52
I haven't used Sass yet but it seems pretty cool. Does anyone know how it
compares to Less?

~~~
envex
It's basically the same, minus a few differences in syntax.

ie. Mixins

LESS

    
    
        .border-radius(@radius){ border-radius: @radius; }
        .border-radius(5px);
    

SCSS/SASS

    
    
        @mixin border-radius(@radius){ border-radius: @radius; }
        @include border-radius(5px);
    

\- - -

The biggest difference is being able remove curly braces and semi-colons,
which can speed up your development

    
    
        h1
          font-weight: bold
          color: red

~~~
nathos
Ignoring Sass @extend is ignoring perhaps its most powerful feature:

[http://sass-lang.com/docs/yardoc/file.SASS_REFERENCE.html#ex...](http://sass-
lang.com/docs/yardoc/file.SASS_REFERENCE.html#extend)

------
blissofbeing
I prefer Stylus.

~~~
sp4rki
May I ask why? I had used Sass for along time (with Compass) and decided to
try Stylus for a pretty big project, and for some unforeseeable reason I ended
up with less maintainable post compile css. I really don't understand how I
ended up with a mess if they're so alike to be honest and since I've been
doing web development for quite some time. It may have been more fault of the
project and it's inherent structure, goals, and deadlines, but I would reckon
that it wouldn't have been as bad had I done it in Sass.

~~~
JeroenRansijn
Working on a Coffeescript project together with node, I figured stylus would
be an awesome addition, for an js-only stack. Began out all nice and fine, one
thing bugging me was that syntax highlighting was horrible in ST (if you know
of a better package please let me know). As the project grew I encountered
very annoying implementations when using the arguments keyword in mixins (box-
shadow I am looking at you) and I ended up adding nasty if constructs inside
my mixins. Stlus was getting annoying over time, at first I thought it to be
the liberal kid on the block — who needs braces/colons anymore? But it turns
out the highlighting could not figure out what was going on, and me neither.
As the project grew, I started missing my braces.

Compared to sass/less, sometimes I needed to build before I knew if something
worked the way I expected, in addition visual clues are non existent and
comments were needed to identify structure.

So in response to this comments, stylus is quite nice, but it needs some
rules, especially for bigger projects, because it does get messy. And last
thing, I wish it was more like Coffeescript, at least use # for comments
stylus and you make my day.

